# الفشار يجعلك سعيداً!!!!!!!!!!!



## happy angel (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*
هل تعرف أن
[*]الفشار يحفظ التوازن العضوي و النفسي للإنسان!!!،
[*]وإنه يتفوق على القهوة في تنبيه المخ ويجلب الإحساس بالسعادة و
[*]البهجة دون أية أثار جانبية هذه حقائق كشفت عنها دراسة علميه في
[*]المركز القومي للبحوث بالقاهرة حيث أكدت الدراسة إن تناول الفشار 
[*](Popcorn) يحفز خلايا المخ على إنتاج ماده
[*]( السيروتونين ) المسئولة عن الحفاظ على التوازن العضوي و النفسي للإنسان.
[*]و هذه المادة تعد أيضاً من أهم الموصلات العصبية اللازمة لتنبيه
[*]خلايا المخ و زيادة اليقظة دون حدوث أي ارتفاع في ضغط الدم أو زيادة دقات القلب
[*]ليتفوق على الكافيين الموجودة في القهوة ، ومادة ( السيروتونين )
[*]المسئولة أيضاً عن توليد الشعور بالبهجة و السرور و الإقبال على الحياة
[*]و أشارت الدراسة على أن (الفشار) يحتوي أيضاً على كمية من البروتين و الأحماض ألأمينيه 
[*]اللازمة لتجدد الخلايا الداخلية لجسم الإنسان وخاصةً خلايا المخ ، بالأضافه إلى فيتامينات (A) و (C) اللازمة لصحة و سلامة الإنسان


[*]عليكوا وعالفشار بقى​
​​*​


----------



## SALVATION (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_معلومات مهمه جدااااااااااااااااااا
مش هنلاقى فشار فى المحلات
ميرسى كتييير على معلوماتك
مشكووووووووووووره​_


----------



## twety (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*وكمان الفشار لو اتاكل قدام التليفيون*
*بيتخن*
*علشان كده انا ناويه اكله*
*هههههههههههه*

*شكرا ياغاليه على الموضوع اللذيذ*
*كل سنه وانتى طيبه*


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بس مدام من القاهرة اشك انا


----------



## hmmm (3 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات  مفيدة 
                           شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (3 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بموت فى حاجه اسمها فشار ربنا يباركك على الخبر الجميل ده


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2008)

وانا كمان بحبة قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااااا
بس علي كده 
كيلو الفشار.... هيبقي اغلي من الكفيار...
الله انا بقول شعر...هههههههه
شكراااا علي المعلومة​*


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى اوى على المعلومات الحلوه ديه 
كل ده من الفشار 
 ميرسى يا هابى انجل على مواضبعك الحلوه بجد​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا على المعلومة happy angel
ربنا يبارك تعبك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههه حلوة أوي خلاص من بكرة هجيب فشار بدل القهوة
شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات حلوة اوووووووووووووووووووووووى
ده غير انى بموت فى الفشار
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## جيلان (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> بس مدام من القاهرة اشك انا



*يا لهوى نفس الى جه فى دماغى ههههههههههه

ميرسى يا ملاكنا*


----------



## cuteledia (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*الموضوع جميل اوي 
شكر ا علي المعلومات المفيدة دي يا سكر​*


----------



## maria123 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا عل المعلومات


----------



## fady22 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

طب كويس انه رخيص ومش غالى نصيحة كويسة ومفيدة اشكرك عليها


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _معلومات مهمه جدااااااااااااااااااا
> مش هنلاقى فشار فى المحلات
> ميرسى كتييير على معلوماتك
> مشكووووووووووووره​_




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياتونى*​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *وكمان الفشار لو اتاكل قدام التليفيون*
> *بيتخن*
> *علشان كده انا ناويه اكله*
> *هههههههههههه*
> ...




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> بس مدام من القاهرة اشك انا




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

hmmm قال:


> معلومات  مفيدة
> شكراااااااااااااااااااا




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

حبيبى البابا شنوده قال:


> انا بموت فى حاجه اسمها فشار ربنا يباركك على الخبر الجميل ده




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجميل*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 فبراير 2009)

*فشار وبيرة ..أنتي جية منين يا هابي ....ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي على الموضوع الجامد والمفيد ده
*​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> وانا كمان بحبة قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي​




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرااااااااااا
> بس علي كده
> كيلو الفشار.... هيبقي اغلي من الكفيار...
> الله انا بقول شعر...هههههههه
> شكراااا علي المعلومة​*




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك يابيشووو*​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *ميرسى اوى على المعلومات الحلوه ديه
> كل ده من الفشار
> ميرسى يا هابى انجل على مواضبعك الحلوه بجد​*




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك يارامى*​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا على المعلومة happy angel
> ربنا يبارك تعبك اختي
> سلام المسيح​




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو*​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> ههههههههههه حلوة أوي خلاص من بكرة هجيب فشار بدل القهوة
> شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك​




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجميل*​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> معلومات حلوة اوووووووووووووووووووووووى
> ده غير انى بموت فى الفشار
> ميرسى ليكى​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

cuteledia قال:


> *الموضوع جميل اوي
> شكر ا علي المعلومات المفيدة دي يا سكر​*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

maria123 قال:


> شكرا عل المعلومات



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

fady22 قال:


> طب كويس انه رخيص ومش غالى نصيحة كويسة ومفيدة اشكرك عليها



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجميل*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 فبراير 2009)

*واااااااو يا هابى
احلى معلومة دى
عشان اكل فشار براااااااحتى
طالما مفيد​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2009)

معلومات رااااااااااائعه يا هابى​

ميرررررسى على المعلومات ​​​

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2009)

*معلومات جديده عليا وانا عن نفسى على طول بعمله لاسرتى سوا مالح او بالكراميل
ميرسى يا قمررررر*


----------



## happy angel (22 مارس 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *واااااااو يا هابى
> احلى معلومة دى
> عشان اكل فشار براااااااحتى
> طالما مفيد​*



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (22 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااااائعه يا هابى​
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات ​​​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو*​


----------



## happy angel (22 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *معلومات جديده عليا وانا عن نفسى على طول بعمله لاسرتى سوا مالح او بالكراميل
> ميرسى يا قمررررر*



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## monygirl (22 مارس 2009)

_ثانكس على المعلومات الجميلة _
_happy angle_​


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _ثانكس على المعلومات الجميلة _
> _happy angle_​


----------

